# Strymon Timeline - Thoughts...



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I've had the Timeline for a week and a half now and I've got to say I am really digging it so far.
Something I love that I haven't heard people raving about yet is the Trem machine.
Ramping up a heavy trem and utilizing the full repeats function give you an endless dark (if you want it) trem.
I love trem standalone but with this it never dies out as long as you hold the footswitch really cool function.
Of course the other machines - ice, dBucket, dTape even the Digital delay are also great.
I'm still trying to get the hang of properly editing some of them, especially the ice, for what I want exactly, but even some of the factory presets are great.

I will be getting a DMC3 board to integrate directly with my board.
For anyone who's not familiar with my board, in addition to my true bypass loops and vol/exp switch I also have 3 aux switches built in that were originally for a Timefactor.
I am purchasing just the bare controller board to integrate with those switches to control the Timeline.
Especially having the looper controls always available will be great.
By the way the looper works really well, I find it much better than the Timefactor for that functionality.

One thing I miss compared to the Timefactor is the ability to have an infinite repeat, that doesn't actually ramp up your repeats to full.
The difference is the Timefactor would just toggle on the infinite repeat for as long as you wanted without altering your repeats and giving you the option to play over top without it affecting the delayed signal.
You could set up a filter delay that you could just let wash away for a whole tune, giving a nice synthy effect in the background.
With the Timeline you have to hold the switch for full repeats, instead of toggle, and it doesn't just repeat it ramps up your repeats to full, which means on some machines oscillation.
So without going into the looper and some fancy dancing there is no simple way to achieve that same effect.
I find the tones way better on the Timeline and I am in love with it so there's not a ton of resentment about it, but why couldn't I have the best of both worlds?
I mean really you can't deny that I deserve it.

I am looking forward to having the Librarian software released for some easier editing, not that the editing is that difficult.
I find it more user friendly than the Timefactor but I would like easier naming, copying etc.
I just need more delay experience to get exactly what I want for a setting.

What are other people thoughts on the Timeline, how do they find the DMC controllers?
Is there a good place to go for presets besides TGPs huge thread which is mostly just chatter and not much for settings?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I had one, it sounds great but I found myself only using a couple of settings and realised it was just too much for my needs. I sold it and bought an amp and too pedals with the cash


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Timeline is great if you want to replace everybody in the Black Eyed Peas except Fergie, of course, for a MMVA's or the Super Bowl show.

Timeline: Tonight's the night
Fergie: (Hey!)
Timeline: Let's live it up
Fergie: (Let's live it up)
Timeline: I got my money
Fergie: (My pay)
Timeline: Let's spend it up
Fergie: (Let's spend it up)

Timeline: Go out and smash it
Fergie: (Smash it)
Timeline: Like oh my God
Fergie: (Like oh my God)
Timeline: Jump off that sofa
Fergie: (Come on!)
Timeline & Fergie: Let's get, get off

Timeline: Fill up my cup
Fergie: (Driiaaaank)
Timeline: Mazel Tov!
Fergie: (L'chaim!)
Timeline: Look at her dancing
Fergie: (Move it, move it)
Timeline & Fergie: Just take it off


..... and so on and so on.....

Once you get the trem and infinite repeats figured out it should really nail will i am's sound and putting the ice mode on a constant loop should take care of the other two dudes nicely.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be honest, I can't say for sure that I have ever heard a Black Eyed Peas song, but if it's anything like you've made it out to be I've obviously been missing out.


----------



## decentface (Feb 25, 2011)

zurn said:


> I had one, it sounds great but I found myself only using a couple of settings and realised it was just too much for my needs. I sold it and bought an amp and too pedals with the cash


Same here, I had one but realized I only use the dtape and dbucket setting so I switched to el capistan.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

whoot, whoot... +1 on the El Cap. I won't get to meet Fergie at the Super Bowl but it ain't all bad, I've already met Paul Anka. 


What the hell am I talkin about? 



Oh man, these ten hour days are gettin to me......

..... I can see my headache


----------



## King.Jon (Sep 25, 2012)

neldom said:


> I am looking forward to having the Librarian software released for some easier editing, not that the editing is that difficult.


This sounds like Strymon was working on a librarian software. Do you know if they are actually planning on releasing something like that or is that just a hope of yours?


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I like mine a lot. Traded away a Timefactor and an El Capistan and I think my delay needs are met..........if you check the Strymon facebook page, they mention the up-coming release of librarian software.


----------

